
Show HN: EnnoDB, a simple NoSQL database - enno
http://twigtechnology.com/blog/2015/06/11/announcing-ennodb/
======
johnchristopher
_> fast, in-memory database

> The Raspberry Pi that I used for developing and running the server is a
> fantastic little machine, and its specs encouraged the compact, memory-
> efficent design.

> I set up a quick JavaScript example that reads and writes values from the
> database running on my home server, at [http://enno.kn-
> bremen.de/keyval.html.*](http://enno.kn-bremen.de/keyval.html.*)

Really cool. Is the home server an actual raspberry ?

~~~
aaggarwal
Oh cool, an in-memory lightweight NOSQL database. In the context of pervasive
computing I can see its multiple use cases. A embedded device with limited
computing capabilites would be able to store, process and act on sensor data
in near real-time.

Can this database be also embedded in applications?

~~~
enno
The source code is there for anyone to do whatever they like with it. Of
course you could use this in-process and strip away the server logic, it's
even split into source files to make that easy (nosql.[hc] are the files that
implement the key-value store, everything else handles the fcgi requests).

------
kijin
> _" First of all, yes, the name is a pun."_ \- Enno Rehling

It's not that uncommon in MySQL-land to name things after people, so I guess
it fits right in! MySQL itself was named after Monty's daughter, and MariaDB
was named after Monty's other daughter.

Though I must confess that I originally thought EnnoDB meant "Ain't no DB" in
a certain accent :p

~~~
enno
I did not know that! This is some cool trivia.

------
enno
I figured every full-stack programmer worth his salt should try to write his
own database at least once, no?

~~~
bahador
Define "full-stack".

~~~
m_mueller
Isn't "full-stack" just a new(ish) word for systems programmer? I.e. a
programmer who can reason about and optimize for what goes on on the hardware?

~~~
anonfunction
I've always thought "full-stack" meant both front-end and back-end. Meaning
that they could work on the website and the API.

------
enno
Don't you love it when you announce your project to the world, only to spot a
massive bug immediately after? Let me reiterate everything I already said
about people not using this for critical data, because it's apparently losing
keys from time to time.

~~~
enno
Incidentally, this is where the idea of writing a journal paid of, because
even though keys were getting corrupted in memory, the journal was fine, and
after the bugfix, read back nicely and recreated the keys.

